# My ball choice, Srixon Distance



## robemosc (Aug 18, 2011)

I use and love Srixon Distance. I never really took much notice of what balls I used but I picked a dozen up for a fiver at a car boot sale a few month back and never really looked back.

Really like the overall feel and thay feel good on the greens too.

I hear good reviews of the AD333 ball.

Anyone else a Srixon Distance user?


----------



## One Planer (Aug 18, 2011)

My dad uses the Srixon Distance ball. He seems to like and get on with them. I prefer the AD333's myself.


----------



## robemosc (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to get some AD333's today.

I think Srixon are 'on the ball' with the quality and premium feel.

My regular golf partner is a nike or callaway user and he is almost converted to srixon now


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been bashing an AD333 around for a few games. Not the same one I hasten to add, luckily I had a dozen.
Not a bad ball at all.
I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at one.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm using last years Z-Star X and think it's a decent ball.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to get some AD333's today.

I think Srixon are 'on the ball' with the quality and premium feel.

My regular golf partner is a nike or callaway user and he is almost converted to srixon now
		
Click to expand...


If you love the Srixon Distance how come you are going to get some 333s?


----------



## leaney (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the AD333's.

I played a couple of rounds with a Pro Vx but I've thrown them out for the Srixons.


----------



## Richie13 (Aug 18, 2011)

i was using ad333, but seen some nike PD soft cheap so bought them and havent looked back, great ball imo so i sticking with it, and having the ad333 to fall back on aint bad!


----------



## borntorunsean (Aug 18, 2011)

has anyone actually posted about srixon distance balls? the original poster has not mentioned ad333


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a fan. Tried some down at Maidenhead Golf Centre where Srixon have a fitting centre and they launched way too high for me. My best fitting was for Z Star followed by Trispeed


----------



## Richie13 (Aug 18, 2011)

has anyone actually posted about srixon distance balls? the original poster has not mentioned ad333
		
Click to expand...

read the OP again,


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 18, 2011)

srixon distance will be my winter ball. picked up a couple of dozen and got on well with them. have changed to bridgestone xFIXx now,


----------



## robemosc (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to get some AD333's today.

I think Srixon are 'on the ball' with the quality and premium feel.

My regular golf partner is a nike or callaway user and he is almost converted to srixon now
		
Click to expand...


If you love the Srixon Distance how come you are going to get some 333s?
		
Click to expand...

Well there the ball everyone raves about so maybe is better... Until I've tried then how would I know?!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2011)

Popped into Sports Direct at lunchtime, just to have a browse around as you do.
Got looking at the balls on special offer, getting a bit low, so thought I'd treat myself to a dozen Nike PD Soft. Got 'em for a good price.
Then I came home and read the reviews


----------



## Slicedwight (Aug 18, 2011)

ive been using the srixon distance for the last month, i was losing a lot of balls as really only just started playing and you can get 2 dozen of them for Â£15 at sports direct, they feel as good as any others to me but im not really best equipped to give a good assesment of them in comparison to anything else as i have all manner of balls in my bag ! now played 2 rounds without losing a ball so they must have something about them! The only thing ive noticed is on the driving range i only seem to hit the range balls just over 200yds but all go pretty straight, on the course with the srixon distance i drive it more like 240 - 250 yds but nearly every one will fade quite a bit towards the end of the flight so they must allow a lot more movement of the ball. i do also struggle to get them to stop on the green with anything higher than an 8 iron but thats probably more about the way i hit them than the actual ball!


----------



## robemosc (Aug 18, 2011)

I seen some Nike dxt or something like that in sports direct. 

9.99 almost got them... But wallet was at work :O


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 18, 2011)

I seen some Nike dxt or something like that in sports direct. 

9.99 almost got them... But wallet was at work :O
		
Click to expand...

If you want a cheap Nike ball then the PD Soft or the SFT's are a better option. 

I enjoy using PD-softs but have AD333 as well. Also have a few Srixon Distance balls but don't like the feel on the green. I'd love to play premium balls but my loss ratio is to high. Have a small pouch of found premiums in my bag to separate them from my main balls. When I'm feeling lucky I pull one out. Love the Z-star!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 21, 2011)

Distance are my winter ball of choice, too hard in the summer for the short game but ideal for me in winter plus they are cheap as chips. Winter golf for me is really just a good excuse to keep the swing in order so im never really that bothered about scores if im honest.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 21, 2011)

I cleared out a shed today. Behind some general garden crap was a box saying AD333 on it.

Even the sight of that made me feel physically ill.

There was only 1 sleeve left, and they'll be on sale tomorrow in the british heart foundation shop along with about 100 used balls, a putter and other golf-related stuff.

Maybe I should take them to "Relate" given they caused me enough bad rounds to require marriage counselling? 

I did however find a sleeve of Z-stars and a 1-iron. I'm not giving those away.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 21, 2011)

I seen some Nike dxt or something like that in sports direct. 

9.99 almost got them... But wallet was at work :O
		
Click to expand...

Could they have been NDX by any chance. (Possible in Sports Direct)?

I think you got away lucky not having your wallet. If you really want to try them, I'll send you some if I can find the unused ones ever. Nasty ball. Nasty, nasty, rock-hard, nasty, horrible, odd-covered, nasty, no-feel, nasty ball.

Can you tell I don't like them.


----------



## robemosc (Aug 21, 2011)

I will take that as some positive feed back on them, lol

I must say, They looked cheap, not well packaged.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 21, 2011)

I will take that as some positive feed back on them, lol

I must say, They looked cheap, not well packaged.
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing lots of spring cleaning a.t.m. If I find some NDX, I'll put them aside. They'll have black lines on them for putting, not that it'll help, as you may as well putt blindfolded.


----------



## robemosc (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah sure, Will paypal you the P&P if you find any about, doubt they would suit me, Just like trying new stuff


----------

